# Mozilla Thunderbird



## liquidbeats (22. November 2004)

*Mozilla Thunderbird*
Morgen, ich Hab da mal eine Frage zum Thunderbird und dessen Konfiguration.
Es geht darum das ich da keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit zwecks Proxy finde, und der Thunderbird nicht die MSIE Einstellung übernimmt, und Folglich keine verbindung zum WWW Herstellen kann da der Rechner über ein Proxy Online geht.

Jemand einen Lösungsweg für mich um diese Programm erfolgreich zum laufen zubekommen trotz Proxy?


Gruß


----------



## tefnut (22. November 2004)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Mozilla Thunderbird*
> Thunderbird und dessen Konfiguration.
> Es geht darum das ich da keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit zwecks Proxy finde,



geht das nicht so:
 Menü "Tools | Account Settings"
 "Server Settings".

Gruß
Karin


----------



## fhr (22. November 2004)

http://www.thunderbird-mail.de/thunderbird/hinweis-0.8.php 

Schau mal weiter unten bei Bekannte Probleme.

Sieht nicht gut aus... hab auch noch die 0.8 drauf -> vielleicht hat sich in der 0.9 ja was getan!?


----------



## liquidbeats (22. November 2004)

Ok Danke dann hat sich das Thema somit erledigt.
Also keine Sonderlich gute Alternative zu outlook in einem Netzwerk.


Gruß Andy


----------



## fhr (22. November 2004)

Welche version haste denn drauf?
haste die 0.9er ausprobiert?


----------



## liquidbeats (22. November 2004)

Version 0.9 also die Aktuellste zum jetztigem Zeitpunkt.
auf meinem Server ist die ebenfals die 0.9 Installiert und durch den Direkten zugang zum Internet Funktioniert es dort auch wunderbar.

Nur sollt es jetzt auf dem Rechner meiner Freundin Installiert werden da der Server für andere Sachen Freigehalten werden muss.

Nichtmal OutFukk Funktioniert mit Proxy was mich schon verwundert hat.


----------



## fhr (22. November 2004)

MMHH!

Also Outlook müsste  !

Schade... hoffen auf die 1.0er


----------



## liquidbeats (23. November 2004)

Eigentlich müsste outlook dies machen, ist aber dennoch nicht in der lage über Proxy ins netz zu gehen.

Muss ich mal schauen was es sonst noch so gibt.


Danke


gruß Andy


----------



## MCIglo (23. November 2004)

The Bat! 3.0
 meine Empfehlung


----------



## liquidbeats (23. November 2004)

Danke dir werde ich mal Ausprobieren gehen.

gruß Andy


----------

